# Brewing Difference Between Plastic and Porcelain V60s?



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm planning on getting a single cup V60 for use at work. From a purely practical point of view it makes sense to get a plastic one because it's probably going to be more robust (not to mention a lot cheaper), but are there any drawbacks with the plastic version or, conversely, are there any huge benefits derived from using the porcelain model in brewing terms?

Thanks,

Steve.


----------



## Sam__G (Sep 4, 2011)

I only have plastic personally (01 and 02) and haven't used porcelain ones but I think they do the job fine. The main advantage quoted around for the porcelain models is better heat retention but feeling the outside of my plastic ones when rising (full to the brim with boiling water) there is very very little warmth on the outside so it seems to me very little heat is lost as a result of the plastic.


----------



## Steve_S_T (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for the input Sam. Of course the water doesn't stay in the V60 for too long either so I suppose the comparative heat retention is less relevant.

Steve.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Go plastic, I doubt you'll notice a difference other than in your wallet


----------



## hopsyturvy (Jan 7, 2013)

Heat retention is a funny term. The porcelain will absorb and retain more of the heat from your coffee. I'd say what you want is heat to stay in your coffee, so from that point of view the plastic is probably rather better. But really, I doubt it makes a noticeable difference.


----------

